# Night fishing



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

I mostly fish at night and recently bought one of them Wall-mart cap black lights. The light stinks and wont even light my line past my rod tip. Have any of yas found any kind of light weight black light equipment that puts out a good amount of light?


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2007)

Is it the light that has 3 leds and slides on the brim of your hat? I have that and it really only works good on a boat to change lures and find stuff around the boat. Here is my problem with them.....the little clips that hold the light to the hat break all the time. I had to velcro mine to the bottom of my hat.

Here is the picture of the hat, Check out the nice thick removable plastic velcro strip. Sexy isn't it. Everyone looks at me like I'm a Leper when I wear that hat. They ask what is that?







Im thinking about one of those flame throwers with the band that they sell that goes around your head/hat. Thanks......I'm on a mission.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

Same light, im thinking about tryin the flame thrower head band ones too. Im usually on foot patrol at night so i want to keep things as light as possible.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I do quite a bit of hiking/camping, so I have a black diamond headlight, which is available at REI and possibly dicks. It has 4 LED bulbs, and the 3 triple a batteries are on the back of your head, and the light is on the front, so it is nice and balanced. Almost any of the black diamond/petzel lights are really good.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 6, 2007)

I see other head lights i want to try, but they do not include the black light for night fishing. They mostly include a white light, a strobe light and a red light. How is the red light for night fishing, can u still see your line? if possible i wanted to stay away from white light.


----------



## redbug (Aug 6, 2007)

you might want to check at A pet shop. they sell black lights to locate pet pee spots on the carpet they are small and run on batteries not sure how much but they should work...

Wayne


----------



## SMDave (Aug 6, 2007)

redbug said:


> you might want to check at A pet shop. they sell black lights to locate pet pee spots on the carpet they are small and run on batteries not sure how much but they should work...
> 
> Wayne



https://www.petsmart.com/global/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441779645&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302033673&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=2534374302023690&bmUID=1186450625624&itemNo=36&Nao=24&Ntt=light&In=All&previousText=light&N=2

thats probably what your thinking of.


----------

